# My senior and her boys pictures



## maggs30 (Aug 5, 2008)

Thanks everyone that offered advice on Ruby my 11 1/2 yr old GSD. Here are a couple training pictures since we obviously need to establish me has pack leader again! lol 









Bear the 5 yr old bad boy!










Me dishing out the treats for the sit command! Ruby the senior, Bear, and Riley the 1 1/2 yr old closest.









Riley, Ruby and Bear. She is so small compared to the boys.









Sit , lay, stay, and give space!









I know I'm only 5'1 but they are just huge to me!

Thanks everyone!


----------



## frenchie27 (Jan 12, 2008)

what an awesome looking family. they are all adorable


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

They are INTO IT! That's great. I know I have to ramp it up from time to time because they're being good, being good, being good and then wham! Someone decides to show me that I am slacking off!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Nice looking pack - didn't read your other post but let me guess, She's the Boss (I have one of those girls)


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Looks like Miss Ruby has her paws full trying to keep those two boy dogs in line!!! I love the pictures, really a very handsome family. Young Riley reminds me a lot of my boy Bruiser.


----------



## GSD10 (May 20, 2007)

What a beautiful pack you have


----------



## maggs30 (Aug 5, 2008)

Thanks everyone!







Yeah they are my pride and joy...well my skin kids are too! She is definitely the Alphette Dogs. Seems wrong to call a girl Alpha! flmao I see pictures on here of dogs that look like my dear departed Trooper and it is amazing since I swore he was one of a kind


----------

